# 850 watt PSU overkill for this setup...?



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

I currently have a 600 watt PSU.. was considering going to an 850 watt, i dont have the 4 extra drives, the 8800gtx just yet (using 8600gt and 7600gt right now)...

**Adding soon

CPU.. 2.4 GHZ quad core
RAM: 4GB
USB: 12-13 (maybe 8 simultaneously)
***Video: pcie x16 Geforce 8800GTX 768 MB
Video2: pcie x16 Geforce 8600GT 256MB (non sli)
PCIe x 4: usb card

PCI = usb card
PCI = Video capture

3, 5.25" removable drive bays (sataII drives)

esata: one external
one 3.5" card reader (usb on the one card)
1 Bluray reader

**Adding pcie x8 controller card for, 4 more internal SATAII drives, raid0.


Any thoughts on if this spec means i should shoot for 850 watt? I've looked at the online calculators.. i'm not sure whether its accurate or not.. but i think with the extra 4 harddrives it suggested 660 watts or so.. without the 4 drives, maybe 590 even with the GTX, but i dont think that took into account the 2nd 8600gt...

I'm guessing 850 may be over kill even with the 4 drives and gtx? Perhaps 700 is a better bet, but if i ever decide to go sli, the 850 is a must i'm sure?

As an aside.. i was considering this unit.. as its the cheapest i've 
found at $129 : 

http://www.svc.com/rs-850-emba.html COOLER MASTER RS-850-EMBA 

The 
reviews seem solid enough 


Thanks in advance


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

you cant go overkill on a psu 

But look at the pc power and cooling 750 watt


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2008)

I've got a 1000 watt ps, pretty much no such thing as overkill, as long as you are willing to part with the cash. To me, the primary thing is quality, and a brand name **usually** will bring that. As for features, well, I"m not much into the whole UV/Neon thing since my box sits in a desk and I usually HOST the LAN parties (it never moves). ;-) I like the modular PS's myself, it jusat helps to keep the cabling neat. Good luck.


----------

